# pickle juice



## SideKick

I heard that its like applecider in that it helps repel fleas and even helps a dog keep a healthy weight. Some research shows ppl recommending it for dehydration. Has anyopne heard anything on it? Any one use it?


----------



## 1605

SideKick said:


> I heard that its like applecider in that it helps repel fleas and even helps a dog keep a healthy weight. Some research shows ppl recommending it for dehydration. Has anyopne heard anything on it? Any one use it?


Frankly, I can't see apple cider vinegar containing anything that would be helpful for a dehydrated dog. For example, there is nothing in it that would help restore the dog's electrolytes.

Living in FL we tend to keep uflavoured Pedialyte on hand for those hot days when the dog simply won't drink enough water during or after exercising to keep hydrated & winds up with cramps later in the evening.


----------



## sassymaxmom

ACV has the same amount of potassium as Pedialyte, ounce for ounce. Pedialyte has more sodium though. Cannot see a dog drinking straight vinegar though! Pickle juice is super high in sodium. I suspect the tasty sodium would get the dog drinking more but whether it would help the dog rehydrate is another matter. All that sodium might make the water just go right through the dog. I wouldn't give my dog much pickle juice.


----------



## 1605

sassymaxmom said:


> ACV has the same amount of potassium as Pedialyte, ounce for ounce. Pedialyte has more sodium though. Cannot see a dog drinking straight vinegar though! Pickle juice is super high in sodium. I suspect the tasty sodium would get the dog drinking more but whether it would help the dog rehydrate is another matter. All that sodium might make the water just go right through the dog. I wouldn't give my dog much pickle juice.


Interesting... from where are you getting this information on Pedialyte vs ACV?

Also, I would be interested in seeing how the rest of the formulas in these two liquids compare.

That being said, I guess I'm a little confused between Sidekick switching from ACV to pickle juice in the discussion as they are very different things.

I wouldn't give my dog any liquid from any pickles... too much salt & other spices in it.


----------



## wags

Pickle juice is full of sodium (salt) thats going to dehydrate a dog more. The pedyalite is a great option. Salts not going to help. Repelling fleas naturally is hard to do. I haven't heard of this working for anyones dog.


----------



## cast71

wags said:


> Repelling fleas naturally is hard to do.


Organic apple cider vinegar is effective at repelling fleas. It's safe as long as it's diluted by adding into dog food or filtered drinking water.


----------



## sassymaxmom

Nutritiondata.
pedialyteNutrition Facts and Analysis for Fluid replacement, electrolyte solution (include PEDIALYTE)
cider vinegar
Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Vinegar, cider


----------



## SideKick

That being said, I guess I'm a little confused between Sidekick switching from ACV to pickle juice in the discussion as they are very different things.

I wouldn't give my dog any liquid from any pickles... too much salt & other spices in it.
[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

I haven't switched, I use ACV. I was talking to a fellow show enthusiast and they mentioned using it; they're the ones who told me it was like ACV. I had never heard of anyone using pickle juice so did some research by google. the only thing that pops up with google is using it for a dehydrated dog. Just simply curious about it.


----------



## wags

cast71 said:


> Organic apple cider vinegar is effective at repelling fleas. It's safe as long as it's diluted by adding into dog food or filtered drinking water.


I have been reading up on this. I have not had to deal with fleas so far. Ticks I have but not fleas. My one cousin her dogs has had them. What I want to know then, have your dogs had fleas to where you know this is a true way to get rid of them? I can then pass this on to my cousin if it is a true cure that you have actually tried and it works. Some people on the internet claim some fantastcc cure alls which are absolutley garbage! So if you have actually tried this and it works that would be great for her to use then! Thanks!:smile:


----------



## cast71

My dog has never had any fleas. My sisters dog had intestinal worms and fleas. She started giving ACV and garlic and got rid of both. She lives in the city, where there are tons of parasites. Her dog has never had a parasite problem again;0) My dog visits often and has never picked up a flea or worm. Alot of people don't pick up dog waste, so there's plenty of worms there and alot of fleas from stray cats. Just make sure you dilute 2 tablespoons of organic apple cider vinegar, either in food or water.


----------



## cast71

I'm always open minded for home remedies. I didn't really find any benefits to drinking pickle juice , but one very important remedy. It's suppose to cure hangovers:mullet: You drink 2oz yuck!


----------



## PUNKem733

What is ACV?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

PUNKem733 said:


> What is ACV?


Apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Sophie45

I completely agree that pickle juice has way too much sodium, but if your dog is at risk of being dehydrated, a _little_ bit of sodium is not a bad thing, since sodium is lost when dogs are dehydrated. Plus sodium helps you retain water-which can be a really good thing when you are trying to push fluids to be absorbed and STAY in the body-rather than them just drinking and peeing it right out.

I am a long distance cycler, and in the summer when it's hot I just can't drink enough water-it'll just run right through me, so I make sure I drink fluids that have small amounts of sodium in it.


----------

